# Expected pricing flows of Corn and Soybeans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Illini Ag economist gives his take on how the expected price of corn and soybean will peak and ebb....interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...n_and_soybeans/


----------

